# bearpaw or Samick Longbows ?



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I have a Samick [ slb 69" ] and it is a fine shooter regradless of cost but I draw less at 27" . I killed quite a few critters with it . As a straight limb it is good bang for the buck but i hear good things about the others . 

Mind you they are certainly a world apart from the custom and semi custom bopws availiable but as a starter I don't think you can go wrong with one .

Then later maybe get yourself a SKY / Belcher Union Jack or Howard Hill or Whippenstick Classic ... but either way as longbowman you'll be able too sit up the back of the bus with the rest of us cool ids


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Simon -

I haven't shot the Bearpaw, but the fact that's it's ambidextrous, does make me a little curious, and possibly not in a good way. 

The Samick longbows shoot well and the difference between the Red Stage and the SLB may be more aesthetic than functional. One of my students has done pretty well with them in SCA events. The real question is how familiar are you with that type of LB? While you do shoot them the same as you would a recurve, the feel (grip, mass and hand shock) is quite different. Naturally it would be nice to try them out before you buy them, but the real effects of the features (grip, mass and hand shock) may not become fully apparent until you've shot it for a few weeks. If you can't try them out, then work on what appeals to you on a gut level. Sorry, I can't offer an opinion on the Bearpaw. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

My youngest is shooting a Samick long bow and I am nothing but impressed with the workmanship and finish for the bucks.

Matt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies. Most of them are on backorder anyways. So I'm browsing the forums looking for the reviews good or bad. We were at my local archery shop (80 miles away) dropping off my ASAT Nemesis and browsed his really small inventory of Tradbows. They were all recurves over 50 plus pounds or little kids bows. My best chance is buying over the net. I prefer to try them all out first and make a choice that way but they do not carry them. Greg the archery shop owner was kind enough to send me home with MBB 1,2,3 to watch and return next week. I'm laid out again from back spasms so the video's will surely keep my mind off the pain. Thanks again.



Matt_Potter said:


> My youngest is shooting a Samick long bow and I am nothing but impressed with the workmanship and finish for the bucks.
> 
> Matt


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I just picked a used hill tembo 68" 35# an draw 27 you get good speed an cast with a 35# bow at your draw you gain another 10 fps. I like the looks of the samick trail blazer finish looks nicer. Any of those will get you going good choice in starting bow weight. Warning longbow shooting can be habit forming shoot at own risk. Used montana are good shooters also.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you a lefty by any chance? I have an inexpensive 35# longbow for sale.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I am a lefty but shoot bows and rifles right handed.


Jeb-D. said:


> Are you a lefty by any chance? I have an inexpensive 35# longbow for sale.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm not stuck on the bows I mentioned above. just trying to stay in the same price range. My other habits got me on a budget for now. Plus i don't want to shell out a lot of money and find out that I'm not into longbows. 



northern boy said:


> I just picked a used hill tembo 68" 35# an draw 27 you get good speed an cast with a 35# bow at your draw you gain another 10 fps. I like the looks of the samick trail blazer finish looks nicer. Any of those will get you going good choice in starting bow weight. Warning longbow shooting can be habit forming shoot at own risk. Used montana are good shooters also.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe check out the Greatree Solo black. Andover archery sells them for $189 with free shipping and 1 year warranty. It's the same bow I have up for sale. I like it a lot, but purchased it to try shooting dominant eyed which isn't working out for me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Trailblazer IMHO, its got FF tips and a more recurve-esq grip.

-Grant


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks again. I'm looking up links to the different manufacturers as your suggestions post. I'm even checking flea bay. I had one LB at a Pawn shop that I went back to buy but someone else snagged it up. It didn't have a DW or DL on it but I somewhat recognized the faded logo. It was only 35 bucks. Now I'm looking into all your suggestions.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

benofthehood said:


> I have a Samick [ slb 69" ] and it is a fine shooter regradless of cost but I draw less at 27" . I killed quite a few critters with it . As a straight limb it is good bang for the buck but i hear good things about the others .
> 
> Mind you they are certainly a world apart from the custom and semi custom bopws availiable but as a starter I don't think you can go wrong with one .
> 
> Then later maybe get yourself a SKY / Belcher Union Jack or Howard Hill or Whippenstick Classic ... but either way as longbowman you'll be able too sit up the back of the bus with the rest of us cool ids


I have two Samick SLB. My draw length is over 32 inches and they work fine. I have the too lightest. My favorite is the 30 pounder which pulls about 40 for me. The 35 pounder actually weight 39 at 28 inches and pulls about 49 for me. The lighter bow is much smoother and pleasant to shoot. I use the SLB for one tournament a year, as a change of pace. I use wood arrows.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Also check out the PSE sequoia 68" for a smooth draw and around that same price. ($200) I got one and was impressed with the looks and the "shoots where you point it" aspect. Plus it makes a really cool sound when it shoots. I got mine on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/PSE-Sequoia-L...343336956&sr=1-1&keywords=pse+sequoia+longbow


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for the info. :thumbs_up


----------

